# Affordable Hunting Bow Shootout + Video



## VS-Admin (Jun 3, 2015)

The ArcheryTalk editorial team rounded up a Diamond Edge SB-1, PSE Stinger X, Bowtech Fuel, Quest Forge and Bear Threat to see how these affordable hunting bow packages compare.

After many hours of testing, we put a video together showing our findings, our likes and our dislikes. Hope you like it.






Here's a direct link to the video on YouTube if you are having trouble seeing the embedded video in this post - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3YkQCR1l24

We are hoping to do more of these in the future. If you've got some products (bows, accessories, ect.) you'd like us to compare and test, let us know in the comments section.


----------



## Sandskipper (Jun 29, 2016)

Link does not seem to be working for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

Sandskipper said:


> Link does not seem to be working for me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's embedded in the post. If that's not working for you, here's a direct link to the YouTube video - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3YkQCR1l24


----------



## Sandskipper (Jun 29, 2016)

Nice review and thanks for reposting the embedded video, wasn't seeing anything in your first post from earlier but now it is showing up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

Here's a link to the article that goes with the video. A bit more in depth than the video, but obviously shares a lot of info. Really happy with how it turned out, and unlike the video you don't have to hear me talk for 8 minutes.

http://www.alloutdoor.com/2016/09/14/affordable-hunting-bow-shootout-video/


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

Nice review lucas !


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

MADZUKI said:


> Nice review lucas !


Thank you.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

shiftydog said:


> Here's a link to the article that goes with the video. A bit more in depth than the video, but obviously shares a lot of info. Really happy with how it turned out, and unlike the video you don't have to hear me talk for 8 minutes.
> 
> http://www.alloutdoor.com/2016/09/14/affordable-hunting-bow-shootout-video/


Excellent write up, and the voice in the video was fine. Didn't mind listening at all. A lot of people, myself included, don't like listening to their own video's. It was the information that was most important. Honest facts, and tested well. Nice job!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

thirdhandman said:


> Excellent write up, and the voice in the video was fine. Didn't mind listening at all. A lot of people, myself included, don't like listening to their own video's. It was the information that was most important. Honest facts, and tested well. Nice job!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_upMuch


Much appreciated. Thanks. We've got individual videos/articles coming on each of the five bows in the shootout.


----------



## midi (Jan 30, 2016)

I think the bear threat is the wrong bow for this comparison. you should have added the bear cruzer instead.

the threat is the next level up


----------



## R_Outdoors (Oct 6, 2016)

Post


----------



## snazy (Mar 30, 2014)

great info.


----------



## Esca (Oct 13, 2016)

Very nice review. I've been considering the sb-1, the fuel, hoyt ignite, or the IE pro. I'm still at odds on it but it's great to know that out of all you tested there seems to be a good overall quality to each one. Nothing will be the same to going into a shop and shooting one though.


----------



## proarcher16 (Jul 22, 2008)

Awesome video👍

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattjohnsen (May 4, 2017)

Wow nice video!


----------



## Gospels (Aug 15, 2017)

good video


----------



## tradbowr1 (Dec 10, 2017)

good vid


----------



## Nick_9816 (Aug 14, 2018)

Great video


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

Great review... It's refreshing to see HONEST reviews and not "infomercials"!!!

My only constructive criticism is, if you are gonna use the Quest and Bear bows, you should've used the PSE Drive X instead of the Stinger....


----------



## Lucas Cooney (Mar 10, 2017)

HalonShooter60X said:


> Great review... It's refreshing to see HONEST reviews and not "infomercials"!!!
> 
> My only constructive criticism is, if you are gonna use the Quest and Bear bows, you should've used the PSE Drive X instead of the Stinger....


Fair point. My only counter is this is the first bow review/comparison video I ever did and I borrowed the bows from a local dealer. I just took what they had on hand. Not a great excuse, but it's the only one I've got!


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

AT Video said:


> Fair point. My only counter is this is the first bow review/comparison video I ever did and I borrowed the bows from a local dealer. I just took what they had on hand. Not a great excuse, but it's the only one I've got!


I'd say it's a fair excuse!!!


----------



## Lucas Cooney (Mar 10, 2017)

HalonShooter60X said:


> I'd say it's a fair excuse!!!


Then I'm hanging onto it!


----------



## bangerb (Jul 16, 2018)

Well done!


----------



## Colebw (Apr 9, 2019)

Nice!


----------

